# Strong horse



## S99 (21 January 2017)

I have just started part loaning a cob ,I have been riding horses for 9 years but this is my first time loaning,the horse I am loaning is pushy in the stable and when riding she has a mind of her own,she will decide to go into a full blown canter while in walk,she doesn't bend well and will do eveything she can to go in the opposite direction when circling and doesn't stay on the track,
 She is hard to bring back when she takes off as she has it in her head that she wants to go home. Does anyone have any tips on how to improve?


----------



## asterope (21 January 2017)

What do you currently do?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 January 2017)

If the owner agrees, lessons with a good instructor would be the best way forward. In addition, making sure that she is well mannered  at all times, when you  are on the ground, will  let her know that you are in charge, not her. Mares can be very opinionated and will take charge if the chandler is inexperienced/nervous


----------



## S99 (21 January 2017)

Well at the moment I've been falling off because I go one way and she's the other and she's so quick at it,I've mostly been using leg and reins and voice,I've been walking her stopping and going to make sure she's listening then trot a few strides before she gets too strong


----------



## S99 (21 January 2017)

She hasn't got manners at all,when I open the stable door I make her wait before I walk out with her so she learns, I definitely think she can sence that I'm nervous and takes advantage too


----------



## Shay (22 January 2017)

Is she really the best horse for you to loan?  Confidence is a fragile thing and in my experience once the horse has the upper hand like this it can be very difficult to get back.

Speak to the owner - they won't want her learning that this behaviour works any more than you want her to be  doing it.  Ask them to help you with handling etc on the ground and get a good instructor to help you with the ridden work.


----------



## be positive (22 January 2017)

Shay said:



			Is she really the best horse for you to loan?  Confidence is a fragile thing and in my experience once the horse has the upper hand like this it can be very difficult to get back.

Speak to the owner - they won't want her learning that this behaviour works any more than you want her to be  doing it.  Ask them to help you with handling etc on the ground and get a good instructor to help you with the ridden work.
		
Click to expand...

This, does she behave well for her owner? if not then I would either be prepared to get help, lots of lessons or give up this one and find a better educated  horse that will be more suitable for a novice to enjoy.


----------



## S99 (22 January 2017)

She's 6 years old which is why I want to snap her out of it now,what kind of techniques can I do?


----------



## S99 (22 January 2017)

For the owner she is the same, but more pushy with her


----------



## be positive (22 January 2017)

S99 said:



			She's 6 years old which is why I want to snap her out of it now,what kind of techniques can I do?
		
Click to expand...

She is still very young and sounds as if she has not had much education, she will not "snap out of it" there is much that can be done by going back to basics but you don't have the experience to do it without help so find a good instructor before you get hurt or she gets even worse, the fact she is the same with the owner shows it is not just a case of finding a technique but actually a case of getting the basics properly established so the horse knows what is expected of it, at the moment she just sounds extremely green.


----------



## Goldenstar (22 January 2017)

Strong is the wrong word to describe this .
All horses are strong but some are better trained than others so I call horses like this unruly and whats needed is training. So what you need is someone to teach you how to do this and how to ride well enough to do it .


----------



## Shay (22 January 2017)

It sounds like neither you nor the owner have the experience to put matters right.  Because this is a loan I would strongly suggest you give notice and find something more suitable.

I'm really sorry and I know that sounds very harsh.  But this type of behaviour is hard to correct -  far harder than it would have been to train her correctly to begin with.  It is likely to get dangerous and there is a very real risk you will get hurt in the process.


----------



## asterope (22 January 2017)

I have to echo Shay here, I'm afraid. This isn't a problem you're experienced enough to fix. 

Find a loan horse that's more suitable for you and give this one up before you get hurt.


----------



## ClareGilby (22 January 2017)

Hi, we have a couple of horses on our yard exactly the same, no manners at all and drag their owners everywhere, one poor girl ended up on top of the muck heap where her horse literally run up it dragging her.  It's no fun dealing with a horse like that if you are looking to enjoy your ride.  If it is doing it to the owner as well you aren't gonna change her bless you.  If you are paying, you want to enjoy yourself.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (23 January 2017)

I got my mare when she was 5, and she had NO manners! Nearly a year on and she's brilliant to handle (most of the time). Though it took a lot of time and lessons from a groundwork instructor. Definitely get a good instructor to help you on the ground and in the saddle if you aim to go ahead. My confidence took a battering but you have to put on a brave front, don't let her intimidate you.


----------



## S99 (23 January 2017)

Thank you!!!


----------



## scats (24 January 2017)

You need a good instructor, and possibly someone else to do a bit of work with the horse (if the owner is not getting anywhere either).  But honestly, I'm not sure you are experienced enough to sort this out, and if you have fallen off as a result, you risk hurting yourself. Go and find a more suitable horse that you can enjoy.

Everytime you ride a horse, you are training it, whether that be in a positive way or not.
I know someone whose horse is a pig for her, constantly napping naughtily, several times a session.  Riders response is, "I wonder when he will grow out of that."
No matter how many times I try to explain that the behaviour needs correcting, and it's not a case of the horse needing to grow out of it/snap out of it, just falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 January 2017)

Shay said:



			It sounds like neither you nor the owner have the experience to put matters right.  Because this is a loan I would strongly suggest you give notice and find something more suitable.

I'm really sorry and I know that sounds very harsh.  But this type of behaviour is hard to correct -  far harder than it would have been to train her correctly to begin with.  It is likely to get dangerous and there is a very real risk you will get hurt in the process.
		
Click to expand...

This, I'm afraid. It sounds as if the owner wants a sharer to instill the manners that she can't/won't but that isn't fair to you, OP. This horse needs consistent handling by an experienced person who will allow no nonsense from her, but, as a sharer, you are not in a position to offer consistent handling. It would be better for you to give up this share and find one more suited to your experience before you get seriously hurt or lose your confidence, or both.


----------



## oldie48 (27 January 2017)

I would also suggest you find a more suitable horse. I have a friend with a horse who is just like the one you describe, I have lost count of the injuries she's had and today found out she had a broken arm as a result of her horse barging his way out of the stable. she's had him since he was a yearling and he's now 8, he's out of control really but she won't sell him as she doesn't think she could find a decent home for him as he's so rude and bolshy. TBH in experienced assertive hands he'd be fine once he'd been given boundaries but he's in the wrong home, sounds like your mare is too.


----------



## ClareGilby (28 January 2017)

One of the horses I referred to like this on my yard has just broken its owners ribs barging her against the door and the poor thing is really sufferring.  I wouldn't put myself through it if I were you.  It's different if it's your own horse, but someone elses doesn't seem worth it.


----------

